# CarrySpeed straps vs The Rest



## pwp (Sep 2, 2013)

I know the subject of accessory sling straps has been discussed endlessly, but has anyone had direct user-experience with the CarrySpeed strap? In particular I'm interested in the functionality/performance/perceived security of the C-3 Mounting Plate, the steel pin & the strap attachment to the pin. 

The video makes it look good, but then most promotional videos do.
http://straps.carryspeed.com/Products-1-1.html 

-PW


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 2, 2013)

I have an FS-Pro; I like it just fine, the camera plate it came with (the F-1) fits everything I've tried it upon. The whole stud/threaded collar seems to work just fine, I never felt it come loose in a day of walking around with it. My copy came with the accessory strap with the threaded stud where the thread on the stud was machined wrong; I intend to ship it back to them for a replacement. That minor issue aside I'd get another one if I lost the one I have now. 

Jim


----------



## ahab1372 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have never used them, and I couldn't see a video on the page you linked. 
One thing I noticed:
It appears you have to use their plate at all times. If you want to use it with a different body or lens, you either have to switch that plate from one body or lens to the other, or you have to buy their plates for all bodies and lenses you want to use it with. Not sure how it is supposed to work with an L-bracket - I suspect not at all. That seems a bit less flexible than attaching a strap of your choice to a QR clamp, and clamping that to all the plates you already have attached to your gear.


----------



## pwp (Sep 2, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> I have never used them, and I couldn't see a video on the page you linked.
> Not sure how it is supposed to work with an L-bracket - I suspect not at all.



There are videos on the CarryStrap site...it's a pretty wonky site to navigate.

Check out YouTube for hours of videos...Put this into Google:
carry speed straps youtube

This video show how Ron Paulk runs CarrySpeed & L Bracket
Ron Paulk's take on the Carry Speed FS-Pro Camera Sling

-PW


----------



## rambarra (Sep 2, 2013)

I have the sport model and it works fine. The two major annoyances are:

1. the front slide adjustment is pretty useless and bulky. Once you have decided the lenght which fits for you there is no need to change it, also because the whole regulation thing prevents you from lifting the camera above your head when you need that sky shot. Taking photos above your chest level can be frustrating

2. I see that they have changed the plate and the attaching pin is now foldable. I still have the fixed pin which is very cumbersome and sticks out all the time when you have to put the camera on a plain surface


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 2, 2013)

I have one and like it very much. Well made. I like the pull that adjusts the height of camera on the hip. I like the double lock on the connectors-just for safety.

The camera plate works fin but... The Arca-swiss groove, I guess, for safety reasons, isn't cut through so there is only one way to slide the camera on the tripod. Additionally, it doesn't play well with a gimbal head, especially if you have a PW transmitter (even a tt5). You might get by with a Wimbrerely P8 parallel plate in this instance ($85 USD + s&H). On a ball head just fine.

What I like about it is the wide band and neoprene really distributes the weight and acts as a shock absorber so carrying heavy gear is less painful on my old bones.

The disconnect system of the strap to the plate is way cool, and reliable. The product is well made. I like mine.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been a fan of Black Rapid straps since buying my first one but this looks very interesting. It seems to address what I have perceived as problems with my Black Rapid straps. Fairly pricey but good straps are like good bags, hard to find the perfect one.


----------



## ahab1372 (Sep 2, 2013)

pwp said:


> This video show how Ron Paulk runs CarrySpeed & L Bracket
> Ron Paulk's take on the Carry Speed FS-Pro Camera Sling


Thanks for posting, I think it is on their blog, right?
It confirmed what I thought, it is not designed to work with L-brackets, or any other plates one might be using already. For me a show stopper, for others who don't use QR plates yet it might be less of an issue. Drilling a threaded hole into an L-bracket as a workaround seems to cumbersome for me personally, especially when there is a flexible solution available (Blackrapid or any oher strap with a screw-in lug attached to a QR clamp):
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=3077.msg64714#msg64714


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 2, 2013)

I am currently using the CarrySpeed FS-Pro with their F1 plate with a Hasselblad and couldn't be happier. The thing to get used to is that the Carryspeed connector isn't a 'quick release' like the BR. Upside is you have an Arca plate and can use the F1 plate with the SpiderHolster system without any changes.


----------



## pwp (Sep 3, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> ... and can use the F1 plate with the SpiderHolster system without any changes.


Thanks for posting. Yes I was wondering about that. I use SpiderHolster system and to have that degree of interchangeability could be the deal clincher. Can I ask if the pin on the F1 plate is engineered as well as the SpiderPro part? There is a great deal of trust resting on that pin. I have trusted the SpiderPro with occasionally unreasonable weights for years with 100% zero issues.

-PW


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 3, 2013)

I will comment on the pin, securing system.

The pin and securing system is very heavy duty, and well constructed. It has an o ring to slide down so that the screw collar that secures the ball in the connector does not come undone (sorry, I can't articulate this more clearly). I have a 5D3 and have used it with my heavy 7-200 2.8l is II and my long 400 5.6L and there is no problem with the system holding up. Of course, I am paranoid and have long ago learned to check connections several times throughout the day. The wider neoprene strap helps to spread out the pressure and is "bouncy" which helps with shoulder fatigue, a good thing.





pwp said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > ... and can use the F1 plate with the SpiderHolster system without any changes.
> ...


----------



## JPL_1020 (Sep 3, 2013)

I couldn't be happier with my CS FS-PRO, I had BR for years and one thing that annoyed me with the BR system is the fastener being at the tripod mount of the Batt. grip/ camera. I hated it when shooting vertically and if I wanted to use a tripod, I have to unscrew the fastener. 

With CS FS Pro, you can shoot horizontally and vertically without a problem. With the F1 plate, you can mount it on an arca swiss compatible ball head otherwise, you can still mount your non arca plate on the F1. If you're using an RRS L bracket, BR would be the choice as you have the option to purchase the RRS clamp - the only downside is that you need to purchase additional accessories to really secure your gear as the RRS clamp has the tendency to slide.

If you're talking about camera Sling Straps, BR & CS are on top of the list - being an owner of both - I'll go with CS.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 3, 2013)

I suppose if you wanted to use your Carryspeed strap with an L-bracket you could get another one of their studs (about ten bucks) and a little clamp like Neuro has mentioned and use that instead of their plate. The most specific problem that would solve would be using a monopod in either orientation. Heck, it might be worth a try just for yucks.

Jim


----------



## Dukinald (Sep 3, 2013)

JPL_1020 said:


> I couldn't be happier with my CS FS-PRO, I had BR for years and one thing that annoyed me with the BR system is the fastener being at the tripod mount of the Batt. grip/ camera. I hated it when shooting vertically and if I wanted to use a tripod, I have to unscrew the fastener.
> 
> With CS FS Pro, you can shoot horizontally and vertically without a problem. With the F1 plate, you can mount it on an arca swiss compatible ball head otherwise, you can still mount your non arca plate on the F1. If you're using an RRS L bracket, BR would be the choice as you have the option to purchase the RRS clamp - the only downside is that you need to purchase additional accessories to really secure your gear as the RRS clamp has the tendency to slide.
> 
> If you're talking about camera Sling Straps, BR & CS are on top of the list - being an owner of both - I'll go with CS.



Almost pulled the trigger on a BR strap the other day but the store did not have the model i wanted. I have the same issue with the BR fastener and after seeing the fs pro model, I'm considering getting the carry speed instead. Seems to be of good quality and reasonably priced as well. And based on feedback above , a good system to have.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

JPL_1020 said:


> the only downside is that you need to purchase additional accessories to really secure your gear as the RRS clamp has the tendency to slide.



Can you elaborate on that a bit? I've never had an RRS or Kirk clamp 'slide' unless I intentionally loosened the clamp.


----------



## CANONisOK (Sep 3, 2013)

I've used the Joby UltraFit Sling Strap for about 8 months now and I love it. 

http://joby.com/camera-straps/ultrafit-sling-strap-for-men/

I liked the idea of the Black Rapid strap, but was concerned with the scratching issue (from the carabiner) reported by a number of users. The UltraFit has a unique connector which makes it a non-issue. The quality of the strap and all the hardware is very high.

I really like the quick-adjustment on the strap. Makes it simple to move from being tucked close to the body and quick extension to eye-level. Plus you can lock it into a specific position with no effort.

For switching between body and lenses, I use the RRS B2-FAB-F flat-back clamp.

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-FAB-F&eq

Just thought I'd throw my (admittedly virtually-worthless) endorsement out there.  I'm actually surprised I never hear anyone mention it or see anyone else using it. ???


----------

